# How long until she cracks?



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

I honestly dont think this will go to trial, something or someone is going break her before that happens, but there are those who believe her so......... address this poll.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

For those who say she wont crack, what's did she say that's the truth? Because I haven't heard her say anything??????


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

What is she making up then? You seem to know for sure that she isn't telling the truth. Get off Kobe's jock for one second and get back to reality here. There is the possibility that she is telling the truth...I don't know. It doesn't help with Kobe and LA diehard's calling in death threats. Now that's a CLASS ACT!!!:upset:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> For those who say she wont crack, what's did she say that's the truth? Because I haven't heard her say anything??????


First things first: you're the one that made up the poll! If you think she hasn't 'said' anything, then why did you put it in the poll? 

Second: just because she hasn't gone and staged a press conference doesn't mean she hasn't said anything. Do you think she played charades with the police? She has accused Kobe of rape. Therefore she 'says' he raped her. If she hadn't said anything then we wouldn't be talking about this case.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> First things first: you're the one that made up the poll! If you think she hasn't 'said' anything, then why did you put it in the poll?


Just wanted to hear your side. 



> Second: just because she hasn't gone and staged a press conference doesn't mean she hasn't said anything. Do you think she played charades with the police? She has accused Kobe of rape. Therefore she 'says' he raped her. If she hadn't said anything then we wouldn't be talking about this case.


Yes, but do you believe everything your told? or everything you read? You can't believe anything you read in this case since there are so many conflicting reports. Until, I see something, anything to lead me to believe Kobe may have raped this woman, why should I believe that he did?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> What is she making up then? You seem to know for sure that she isn't telling the truth.


Things aren't always what they seem. You all being quick to believe something someone says with no facts is silly, IMO.



> It doesn't help with Kobe and LA diehard's calling in death threats. Now that's a CLASS ACT!!!:upset:


Kobe never called in any death threats. :nonono: Stop exagerating.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> First things first: you're the one that made up the poll! If you think she hasn't 'said' anything, then why did you put it in the poll?
> ...


Why is it so easy for you to believe that Kobe is lying. She maybe playing charades with the police. She coyuld be lying through her teeth. Funny alot of things seem to be popping up from this woman and most of them are coming from her friends. Kobe's friends haven't said he tried to kill himself, Kobe's friends haven't said he bragged about the incident. 

See the problem is until there's evidence proving Kobe's guilt he's suffering also. He's rep has been slammed and he's being made into a monster the damage being done isn't a one way street. Kobe's losing respect and maybe millions of dollars. The pshychological effect of being falsely accused of rape could be as damaging as being raped. You try carrying that stigma around. Even if Kobe is proven innocent he won't be able to satisfy the curiosity some people may always have when it comes to him. 

If Kobe did this he'll get jail time and this all goes away if he doesn't and is innocent who's going to restore his reputation. His adultery was none of our business should have never made the news now that it has THIS Woman has to face it. 

I FIND IT RIDCULOUS and unfair that a woman can hide behind a cloak of secrecy when it comes to accusing someone of rape. This is a serious charge to use the rationale that this may prevent other women who have been raped from coming forward is stupid. Rape cases are prosecuted everyday . These regular citizens will not be mentioned in the paper will not have their reps smashed so this protection is a simple minded one. If a woman is too afraid to come forward thats their own ethical dilema. If a woman who wants all the rights that a man shares and can't come forward for fear then she suffers in the silence at her own peril. Every person who accuses and is the accused should be forced to answer the public bell face to face picture to picture. 

If this were the case then some of these false claims would get squashed for fear of being exposed. For the woman who have been raped this should have no bearing. There is no shame in being raped. Its a heinous crime done by a coward of a man she shouldn't hide and allow him to make her powerless once again. Facing the person could make the victim gain strength that she can fight this. 

Most rape cases are not deemed consensual sex cases by a celebrity so this case is different. 

This woman wants dough and celebrity. She won't be such a private person before long. You won't get her face off tv after a while. You watch, she'll be crying on all the major networks. You can trust that.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I FIND IT RIDCULOUS and unfair that a woman can hide behind a cloak of secrecy when it comes to accusing someone of rape. This is a serious charge to use the rationale that this may prevent other women who have been raped from coming forward is stupid. Rape cases are prosecuted everyday . These regular citizens will not be mentioned in the paper will not have their reps smashed so this protection is a simple minded one. If a woman is too afraid to come forward thats their own ethical dilema. If a woman who wants all the rights that a man shares and can't come forward for fear then she suffers in the silence at her own peril. Every person who accuses and is the accused should be forced to answer the public bell face to face picture to picture.
> 
> If this were the case then some of these false claims would get squashed for fear of being exposed. For the woman who have been raped this should have no bearing. There is no shame in being raped. Its a heinous crime done by a coward of a man she shouldn't hide and allow him to make her powerless once again. Facing the person could make the victim gain strength that she can fight this.


She doesn't come forward because if she did, she'd be torn apart by the likes of you Laker's fans who seem to want to blame the victim in this case. She doesn't want to be victimized again, and believe me fellas...that's what would happen. 

No matter what this girl does, you've already assumed she's lying. Think about it. Do you think she should come out and do interviews? You think she should do press conferences? You think she should go on Letterman and talk about the case? If she did do any of those things, you'd jump all over her. "She's just a gold digger! She's a liar! She's a slut! She wanted to get raped! What was she doing in his room that late? She tried to kill herself, so obviously she's lying!" That's bull****. 

Instead, she has kept out of the limelight and won't do interviews. The comments by people like you are the same. "She's just a gold digger! She's a liar! She's a slut! She wanted to get raped! What was she doing in his room that late? She tried to kill herself, so obviously she's lying!" 

The thing that blows me away is that you people say she wants to be famous? Then where the hell is she? Why won't she get her face in front of the cameras and do interviews? If that's all she wanted, then why isn't she following through? She could easily have her picture on the front page of every newspaper in the country, get on every nightly news show and be more famous than jesus. But the fact is, she's done none of that. And you attack her for it. Disgusting.

Kobe is innocent until proven guilty. Give this girl the same benefit of the doubt.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Jesus Christ, Fork just beat everyone into the ground.. :laugh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> She doesn't come forward because if she did, she'd be torn apart by the likes of you Laker's fans who seem to want to blame the victim in this case. She doesn't want to be victimized again, and believe me fellas...that's what would happen.
> ...


Good post!

I myself have witheld comment on the girl and her intentions. I have already said I don't feel any sympathy or remorse for her yet because nothing has been proven, but then again nothing has been proven on BOTH sides. So it's no different to call Kobe a rapist and scum (unless you feel adultery is some horrible thing) than it is to call this girl a liar and a slut.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> She doesn't come forward because if she did, she'd be torn apart by the likes of you Laker's fans who seem to want to blame the victim in this case. She doesn't want to be victimized again, and believe me fellas...that's what would happen.
> ...


:clap:


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Things aren't always what they seem. You all being quick to believe something someone says with no facts is silly, IMO.
> Kobe never called in any death threats. :nonono: Stop exagerating.


Just as quick as you are to discount what is charged against Kobe as false. Goes both ways here. 

I didn't say Koe called any death threats in. Read the post. I said Kobe and LA diehard's are the one's calling in those ricidulous and idiotic death threats...meaning Kobe diehard's and LA diehard's.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

excellent post, Fork. the quality is in marked contrast to certain other posts on this thread. 

for those men out there wondering why she can hide from the media, imagine how you would feel if a pro athlete had unwanted homosexual intercourse with you. would you be particularly excited about the prospect of doing a press conference on the subject? 

i didn't think so.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> 
> 
> Just as quick as you are to discount what is charged against Kobe as false. Goes both ways here.


Its doesn't go both ways eventhough you may interpret it that way. There has been no evidence to say that he did anything she says, so why do you believe her? That's why we believe Kobe.



> I didn't say Koe called any death threats in. Read the post. I said Kobe and LA diehard's are the one's calling in those ricidulous and idiotic death threats...meaning Kobe diehard's and LA diehard's.


You could read what you wrote either way.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> She doesn't come forward because if she did, she'd be torn apart by the likes of you Laker's fans who seem to want to blame the victim in this case. She doesn't want to be victimized again, and believe me fellas...that's what would happen.
> ...



Stop ranting on and on ad naseum. 

You can't play both sides of the fence here. Someone is lying and thats a fact thats not speculation. Either Kobe's lying or she's lying its simple as that. 

Beat her down Lakers fans ,why are you using hyperbole to make a stupid point do you think Laker fans would where jersey's around town spitting on her give me a break. 

I don't care if she does nothing. Stay home in the house thats not my point but don't hide behind anonimity after making scandolous allegations. If she wants justice face it , Kobe's rep has been slammed and if this womans rep has been slammed so be it, can't shield a person from bad press in a case like this. 

I don't blame her for nothing she's doing or not doing but lets not accept her as a victim without there being proof Kobe did something wrong. To treat her with gentleness and anonimity paints Kobe a guilty man that needs to prove his innocence. Thats not how this country works. 

If you assume that her making public comments is an obvious way of being famous couldn't you percieve the plan to wait until the right moment to expose yourself. She doesn't have to come forward now she has plenty of time to play this out. If she is lying about Kobe raping her then why wouldn't she be able to wait awhile to make it seem as if she isn't publicity hunting. 

Why isn't she suing Kobe for money right now because its inappropriate to do so but after the trial she could then sue and get paid at a more reasonbable time. 

Why this media blitz by her friends, didn't hear from them at all before charges came, then suffenly this week everyday you hear something, you don't think they're trying to destroy Kobe's credibility with her blessing. 

Kobe has spoken once in front of Cameras, his attorney's have spoken once, thats it from his side. 

On her side the Sheriff, the DA, her friends all have spoken on this matter over and over again. 

Who's putting on a blitz. 

Man please Kobe's innocent until proven otherwise . The woman isn't on trial she doesn't have to be innocent or guilty, if kobe gets off then she'll not be guilty of anything but Kobe will always have this hanging over his head even if he hasn't done this. 

Where will your rantings be then oh you'll probably still think Kobe's guilty. Funny didn't see you in this forum when the Lakers were winning titles or before this story broke maybe because your bias against Kobe and the Lakers didn't make posting here neccessary. When the fall came here you are.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

First a little perspective. Being the victim of sexual assault is degrading, dehumanizing and very psychologically damaging. Its scars will likely last a lifetime. For that very reason, the legal system is designed to better protect the victim and to afford more opportunity for society to criminalize the perpetrator.

I thank theWanker for a very well placed analogy that puts most of the male bias which, may be present, into the proper perspective. I mean to offend nobody who may be homosexual, I am merely speaking on the known fact that most males are not. Who among us would disagree with the first paragraph if we were raped by someone of our same sex? Not only need you worry about retaliation for reporting it, you need to worry about AIDS/STDs, the social stigma being raped carries, the accusation and innuendo of being raped by someone of the same sex. Imagine if it was a highly publicized case - as this is with a well known homosexual celebrity. Imagine the media creating all sorts of links to gay people you may have known, things you may have said, etc. Things that were completely unrelated to your 'desire to have a homosexual experience'. Would you be a little distraught over the characterization? Bulletin boards such as FREEtheCELEBRITY.com would be eager to discuss how much you wanted it like that. Your picture would be posted and you would be equated to be a homosexual and called every nasty piece of slang in the process. Sure, thats not you, right? But who cares? The media has the resources to 'out you' and believe me, they will. Imagine the weight you will be carrying. You will have some small town DA carrying your side of the story. The celebrity will have the best lawyers, the best investigators and the best expert witnesses money can buy. Certainly YOU could be lying. Perhaps YOU really did want this type of sexual occurrence. Perhaps YOU really are just after the celebrities money. But assuming YOU aren't, how do you feel about your predicament?

Let me also add, again for perspective, a very salient point in the whole discussion. RAPE IS THE MOST UNDERREPORTED CRIME. RAPE IS ALSO THE MOST FALSELY ACCUSED CRIME. Each side has their pros and cons at this point. We just need to discuss amongst ourselves in a responsible manner what those are. 

I was asked the other day how the legal system could be changed to better serve the victim and the accused. Too be honest with you, I have absolutely no clue. But theres no doubt it has to start with intelligent conversation. So why not us?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

There are only two people that know what really happened. Being a Superstar one would think that Kobe would have been smarter then to invite the girl to his room and on the flip side you think that the girl would have been smarter to not go up to his room.

You can sit there in front of your computer and debate this topic till your fingers turn blue from typing, but the fact of the matter is they were both stupid. Listening to ESPN radio they said that is the first thing they teach you in the NBA, there are going to be a lot of women waiting for you and you have to be careful.

It is to bad that this happen, She has lost her quiet life and Kobe has lost his good boy image. Both people lose in this thing. It is just sad! :nonono:


----------



## A Seal Clubber (Jun 20, 2003)

Let's see...

Either Kobe or the alleged victim is lying.
Kobe is innocent until proven guilty.

If Kobe is lying, then he would be guilty. If the alleged victim is lying, then Kobe would be innocent.

Because Kobe is innocent until proven guilty, she MUST be lying. Otherwise Kobe would be guilty, which he isn't, because it hasn't proven. Right? Right??

We can't say that we'll have to wait and see how the trial goes because that means we'll have to wait and see if Kobe's innocent. But because he hasn't been proven guilty, then he MUST be innocent! 

Therefore we have to assume the victim is lying. If we accepted anything else, Kobe wouldn't be innocent, which he is.

I have logically proven that the alleged victim MUST be lying, and anyone else who says things that might indicate Kobe is guilty is also lying. I am right.

*plugs ears* La la la la la. I can't hear you.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> She doesn't come forward because if she did, she'd be torn apart by the likes of you Laker's fans who seem to want to blame the victim in this case. She doesn't want to be victimized again, and believe me fellas...that's what would happen.
> ...


Why is anyone still posting? Fork ended the whole argument right there. Very good points fork. I dont see how anyone can disagree with this. I dont know why Kobe fans have to run around bashing this girl. At the very least Kobe is an adulterer (sp?). If she is lying, which for clarification NO ONE ON THIS BOARD KNOWS IF SHE IS OR NOT, then we will find out when this is all over, no sooner, no later. 

Maybe opening a poll will be a victory for Kobe fans, or haters on BBB.net, but it will have no sway of the final verdict of the trial (if there is one.) Lets go back to talking basketball, not about what is happening at court, even though it seems 50% of the NBA is in trouble with the law for something or another this summer.......


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>A Seal Clubber</b>!
> Let's see...
> 
> Either Kobe or the alleged victim is lying.
> ...


Back to the drawing board rookie, thats not even close to a plausable theory.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

A pacers fan , Blazers fan and a Spurs fan screaming at the top of their lungs Kobe's guilty, be kind to this woman. 

If Kobe's guilty he should get punished just like any other rapist . If he's innocent he'll go back to playing basketball beating the Blazers, Spurs and Pacers. His rep will be damaged and his life will go on. This woman won't neccssarily be proven to be a liar just that they couldn't prove it. Thats the refrain I expect to hear from the Blazer, Spurs, and Pacers fan posting here. 

The Blazer, Spurs and Pacers fan won't lobby for Kobes rep to be restored but will rail on about how athlete's get away with everything. 

Whats the objective point of view here. Kobe is innocent and didn't do this because it runs contrary to his personality and prior known behavior. The woman is a victim and should be afforded the respect a victim of a sexual assault should be given. After all she didn't ask for this and shouldn't be trashed just because the violater could be the league's most famous basketball player. 

Objectivity. Lets think about this. No one knows this woman thats arguing either side of this argument. But we do have knowledge of who Kobe is. There's no balance in this scenario. But in an objective argument Kobe should bear the brunt of this because he's the one alleged of commiting this crime. 

If Tim Duncan ,Reggie Miller, or Derek Anderson had been accused of this how much would objectibity play in all of this. 

In posts where it shows Kobe in the worst possible light the objective Blazer, Spurs and Pacer fan talks about how this makes Kobe look really guilty. 

But in Posts where it makes the accuser look bad its she still could have been raped despite how bad this looks. 

*I am Biased* *I'm man enough to admit it. * .

I don't believe Kobe did this therefore I believe she's not being truthful. Everyone thats posted here has an opinion on what they think happened. But the Pacer, Spurs and Blazer fans try acting as if they're being objective when all of their posts are in favor of defending the alleged accuser. Except for this caveat Kobe is innocent until proven guilty that is the balance they think objectifies their posts. 

Lets debate basketball get off this kick because I'm the only one man enough to admit I have a bias towards Kobe being innocent. I'm a Kobe and Lakers fan most that aren't Kobe fans and Lakers fans not surprisingly take the other side but won't admit instead hiding behind the cloak of objectibity. 

I could care less if you think Kobe's innocent or guilty but lets establish that your bias against Kobe and the Lakers drives how you view what evidence or leaks happen to come out.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Fork- Great post.

Someone is lying. Ok. We don't know who. We won't know who for a long time. 

Kobe is innocent until proven guilty. Fine. But then don't come out and say that the "alleged victim"(is this the politically correct term?) is a slut, liar, scank, gold digger, *****, whore, etc. 

If you are willing to give respect to Kobe and wait further judgements, you should be willing to do the same to this girl. I for one, am not sided one way or another. I will wait until the trial. I will not call Kobe a rapist. Nor will I call the victim a whore. Neither is called for. Neither is right. And both are ****ing stupid to say at this point.

Nothing has been proven. Some here have acted like there already was a trial. When was it? Did I miss it? 

This isn't a light topic. Lives have been changed drastically. Kobe's family has. So has this young women's. Neither asked for it, but yet, it has happened. Just give both sides respect, look at the information presented at the trial, and form your own conclusions. But be respectful when posting them. These are actual human beings. Actual people we are looking at. Their lives are under scrutiny. Most of us would hate this to happen to ourselves. 

Just remain open and show some human decency in a world where it often never happens.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> *I am Biased* *I'm man enough to admit it. * .
> 
> I don't believe Kobe did this therefore I believe she's not being truthful. Everyone thats posted here has an opinion on what they think happened. But the Pacer, Spurs and Blazer fans try acting as if they're being objective when all of their posts are in favor of defending the alleged accuser. Except for this caveat Kobe is innocent until proven guilty that is the balance they think objectifies their posts.
> ...


I agree with this part. I hate it when people say "you don't know Kobe, how do you know he's not guilty". Does anyone here really know the girl? I seriously doubt it. I don't know Kobe personally but I do know what I've seen from him on television and that leads me to believe that he is innocent of the charges. Am I right? I don't know. It's entirely possible that I could be dead wrong because I'm basing my judgement on such a limited sample. I only get to see Kobe perform for 9-10 hours a week and that is on TV. I don't know the real Kobe Bryant. However, I am a Lakers fan so I am biased here. I know more about Kobe than I do about the girl and that is why I think that he is innocent. That is also why I'm hoping that he is innocent.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> If you are willing to give respect to Kobe and wait further judgements, you should be willing to do the same to this girl. I for one, am not sided one way or another. I will wait until the trial. I will not call Kobe a rapist. Nor will I call the victim a whore. Neither is called for. Neither is right. And both are ****ing stupid to say at this point.


I don't think it is fair to say that all Lakers fans should be unbiased. I think that's damn near impossible. None of us knows Kobe personally but we've watched him over the years on television and he's basically like family to us. Naturally, I think that most Laker fans will side with Kobe. As a Bulls fan wouldn't you side with MJ or Pippen if this happened? That doesn't make me insensitive or a terrible human being. If Kobe is guilty then I hope he rots in prison. However, until that day comes I'm going to side with my player. That doesn't mean that I will make derogatory remarks toward the girl or advocate the use of violence against her. I'll never do that and I won't tolerate other posters doing that.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

You know, I think the topic has been exhausted on this thread and there's not much more to say. Both sides have made their points. (Nice post Fork -- I agree with you.) 

I'm closing the thread because going back and forth saying Kobe is lying/alleged victim is lying is just speculation, and I'm getting complaints about the appropriateness of the thread. 

Until the facts come out at trial, Kobe IS presumed innocent, but that doesn't mean she's a liar. Both sides need to be treated with due respect until the facts come out.

And actually, whether he is found guilty or not doesn't necessarily reflect on the truthfulness of her allegations. Compare and contrast: Rubin “Hurricane” Carter and O.J. Simpson.

Carter was wrongfully convicted on the basis of false testimony and eventually freed. On the other hand, does anyone seriously doubt O.J. "did it?" Yet he was found innocent of the charges. Without getting into the issue of Mark Fuhrman, were all of his accusers "liars" because he was found innocent in the eyes of the law?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm reopening this based on a complaint I received, but I do find it of qustionable taste to be putting such a burden on a woman who _may_ have been raped. 

The following represents my PM exchange:



> > jazzy1 wrote on 07-23-2003 06:53 PM:
> > For you to close the thread on that totally unreasonable point of view is ridculous. Why not close the thread. Why rant on to establish the last point of view.
> >
> > Why is it reasonable to accept OJ as being guilty when just like Hurricane a racist white cop planted evidence in order to convict.
> ...


Just to add to that: my Hurricaine/OJ comparison was meant to only highlight the fact that the truth telling of the accuser and the actual guilt of the accuser do not always correlate. There are guilty men who go free despite truthful testimony. There are innocent men who go to jail despite truthful testimony. There are innocent men who go to jail based on untruthful testimony and there are guilty men who go to jail based on untruthful testimony.

Until you hear the evidence, you can't have an informed opinion. You can only spout biased speculation one way or another. And isn't that 100% pointless and heated/baissed speculation without any value in terms of debate and isn't that speculation capable of doing nothing but produce flame wars?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>A Seal Clubber</b>!
> Let's see...
> 
> Either Kobe or the alleged victim is lying.
> ...


Are you talking to yourself? What's wrong with you?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> *If you are willing to give respect to Kobe and wait further judgements, you should be willing to do the same to this girl.* I for one, am not sided one way or another. I will wait until the trial. I will not call Kobe a rapist. Nor will I call the victim a whore. Neither is called for. Neither is right. And both are ****ing stupid to say at this point.


I agree with you Vintage, just to elaborate further......

Those who support Kobe feel, at least I do, that respect isn't shown to him the way it is for the girl. I understand there are "laws" that are intrepreted to keep us from posting her picture.... fine, but Kobe not shown the same courtesy. Everyone who's nuetral or supports the girl insist that we dont know what happened and she is portrayed as the victim, but no one shows that respect to Kobe because there is the strong chance are he is the real victim.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> I honestly dont think this will go to trial, something or someone is going break her before that happens, but there are those who believe her so......... address this poll.


Judging the way you started this post, you are totally dismissing that fact that she may be telling the truth. I don't know if she is telling the truth or not.........and niether does snybody outside of Kobe and the girl. We have to wait and see. This thread is totally bias.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with you Vintage, just to elaborate further......
> ...


They hardly ever show the alleged victim is cases like this until the trial. Remember, he was arrested not her. That's just the way our system is. It may not be fair.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> . None of us knows Kobe personally but we've watched him over the years on television and he's basically like family to us....



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: that was funny as hell!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

MUCH props to jazzy for his great posts on this thread.

Simply believing and speaking against the grain doesn't make you objective. If Good Boy Tim Duncan were accused of this, you would make the exact same argument diehard Lakers fans are making now. Surely Duncan would NEVER do something like that.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Good post!
> ...


:greatjob:

BUT, my gut instinct tells me Kobe is innocent because he has never displayed any type of irrational behavior or been taken to court. So I go along with innocent unless proven guilty - <b>beyond a reasonable doubt</b>, for me at least.

BTW, I voted for the "sometime during the season" selection.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> A pacers fan , Blazers fan and a Spurs fan screaming at the top of their lungs Kobe's guilty, be kind to this woman.
> 
> If Kobe's guilty he should get punished just like any other rapist . If he's innocent he'll go back to playing basketball beating the Blazers, Spurs and Pacers. His rep will be damaged and his life will go on. This woman won't neccssarily be proven to be a liar just that they couldn't prove it. Thats the refrain I expect to hear from the Blazer, Spurs, and Pacers fan posting here.
> ...


I don't know how I missed this post, but I guess you're calling me Spurs fan. Therefore, I suggest you drop the hyperbole and usher up some evidence for a change. It seems (A GROWING NUMBER of) Laker fans are either too lazy to do their homework or simply have to speak for their opposition in order to make their case. It'd be real nice if (A GROWING NUMBER of) Laker fans could actually offer up the goods instead of making it up as they go along.



> In posts where it shows Kobe in the worst possible light the objective Blazer, Spurs and Pacer fan talks about how this makes Kobe look really guilty.
> 
> But in Posts where it makes the accuser look bad its she still could have been raped despite how bad this looks.


I would simply say you're full of {expletive}, but we know it would be masked. So how 'bout I just say you're full of yourself?


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> For those who say she wont crack, what's did she say that's the truth? Because I haven't heard her say anything??????


I don't know who's lying, I wasn't in the room the evening it happened, so I honestly feel I have no legitimacy to state my opinion on the case.

However, and this is a fact, there is statiscally a far greater chance she is telling the truth than the contrary:



> Between 1987 and 1999, the FBI calculates that only about 8 percent of all reported rapes in the nation were unfounded. In California, rape cases deemed to be false or baseless made up less than 4 percent of the 2002 total.
> 
> Source : sacbee.com (link provided by Hedo - He Do)


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: How long until she cracks?*



> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> 
> 
> Judging the way you started this post, you are totally dismissing that fact that she may be telling the truth. I don't know if she is telling the truth or not.........and niether does snybody outside of Kobe and the girl. We have to wait and see. This thread is totally bias.


Yes my opinion is bias for a number of reasons, I'm a Kobe fan, I root for the good guy, I'm black! I dont believe everything I hear, But sure, she could be telling the truth but until I hear or see some substantial evidence to make me think otherwise. One person saying Kobe did something that is out of character for him isn't gonna convince me.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know who's lying, I wasn't in the room the evening it happened, so I honestly feel I have no legitimacy to state my opinion on the case.


I can respect that. :yes:



> However, and this is a fact, there is statiscally a far greater chance she is telling the truth than the contrary:


The one thing I know about facts and/or statistics is they only tell you what happened last time, that also is a fact.


----------

